

Show HN: Flash cards for programmers - Befianun
http://codecode.ninja

======
bdchauvette
This is fantastic!

I might not be seeing this feature, but do you have any plans to add pre-built
sets of cards?

I understand the purpose is to practice skills relevant to oneself, but it
would be nice to have at least a set of basic cards for popular languages (JS,
Ruby, Python, etc.), which users could then import and change up to suit their
needs.

I think it would also be nice to have a couple demo cards that people could
run through before signing up for an account.

~~~
Befianun
Re having a complete pre-built set: I hope we don't have to do that, tbh --
making your own cards is a crucial part of the learning process. I do think we
need to explain that better, though.

As for demo cards: Absolutely! We need a better onboarding process.

Did you try it out? How did you find the card creation process?

------
Befianun
Lifetime free code: freefree

